# Python framework for terminal applications.



## Alain De Vos (Oct 15, 2021)

In the good old times everything was a terminal application. I need some input forms with edits on different places. Beforehand it is unknown where a user will click to change something...
In gtk/qt this looks rather easy for me. But which terminal framework would you advise to use with python.
PS: slang does not exist with python as far as i know.


----------



## eternal_noob (Oct 15, 2021)

I like (n)curses. There's a Python binding, too.








						Curses Programming with Python
					

Author, A.M. Kuchling, Eric S. Raymond,, Release, 2.04,. Abstract: This document describes how to use the curses extension module to control text-mode displays. What is curses?: The curses library ...




					docs.python.org
				




I use C rather than Python so i can't tell how complete the binding is.

Btw:
Here's a screenshot of a roguelike i made using ncurses:


----------



## chrbr (Oct 16, 2021)

In my opinion invoking Tkinter or so takes some effort. I have never tried ncurses. Where nesessary I simply use the
construct as below.

```
if __name__ == '__main__':
    DoSomething
    ...
    code.interact(local=locals())
```
Then I end up in a Python command line. This is ugly but practical and simple.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 18, 2021)

I looked too ugly, i'm going for simple tkinter.


----------

